# Any encounters with annoying, rude kids?



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

*Today my Mum and myself took my almost nine year old brother to a local soft play area. We were there with our Mum's friend and her children, who have a mild scottish accent. We call her auntie and the kids cousins. 

Being 12 years old, I am allowed to go in and have some fun outrunning my younger companions. They are all male children, so they eventually went to play football/soccer with some other kids, some their age, some older, some younger. After boring myself stiff, I went to join in and see what they were up to. In total, there were 5 kids ganging up on us.

It was just meant to be a fun little game, until the other children started getting very big-headed once getting far more goals than my brother and our two 'cousins'. You'd expect from kids their age to get quite boastful, however it got out of hand. I was very happy with my brother for maintaining a fair attitude and for once not being a sore loser. Soon the other kids started calling my brother and cousins names and got very offended. As much as I dislike my brother, I do get overprotective. I mean, no one calls him a freak but me! Other words were mentioned by the opposition which I wouldn't like to put since I hate the censor.

I felt very angry with them as they started to physically and verbally abuse my brother and cousins. Consequently, I tripped one up, who fell flat on his face, and threw a ball in another's face, making him startled. I told my mother about these kids and she told me to make my brother and cousins leave to prevent further harm. As much as I didn't like giving the other kids the impression we were cowards, I did as I was told. I felt very wimpy having to leave. I wanted to give the kids a piece of my mind and make them be the ones to leave. 

They were just really rude to people who had done nothing to them. I agree I shouldn't have harmed them but they get what they deserve.

So have you ever encountered kids like these?*


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Bring back corporal punishment, so many kids have no discipline or respect these days and behave like untamed beasts.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes. You don't even know how much hatred I have for children like them.
I'm of twelve years of age, and I can act mature. I don't really care about boasting, and it's just plain immature.
Is it wrong if I hate my best friend sometimes because he still keeps saying "Your Mom" as a comeback in every damn argument? What rebellious kids these days need is an ass-whooping.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 15, 2014)

That's horrible! I hate seeing anyone having horrible encounters like that. :{

I'll find them and push them off a cliff for you avalon! >~< <3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

*I feel like I got worked up over something as stupid as a bunch of immature little kids but it is really annoying.

Kildor: Same :/ I feel like kids are so stupid these days. Kids using 'gay' as an insult, 'your mom' as an insult, 8 year olds kissing each other, I feel disappointed with the kind of world we're living in.  *


----------



## e-puff (Apr 15, 2014)

My dad is missing a few of his fingers. As a result, throughout his life he's encountered many children that verbally attack him for it. Sometimes the remarks are as simple as, "I have fingers, and you don't." Usually it's when the child is going through a mean-for-the-sake-of-it phase, and they grow out of it.

I think all people are mean, but as people grow, they learn to keep rude remarks to themselves. It's not like they stop thinking that way, they just don't let you know they're thinking that way.


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

I dont mind if kids maybe under 8 or something being annoying - but what really gets to me is if the parent doesn't care if that child i being a nuisance to others, or even sometimes the parent is worse then the child. I understand sometimes why young children don't understand some social rules when in public spaces but when its an adult or even a young teenager they have no excuse


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Agreed, I often judge the parents who are supposed to discipline their kids and make it clear when certain behaviour is unacceptable. Often cases, the parents act as enablers.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2014)

i used to volunteer at a primary school near my high school and then once this lil 7 year old snobby ***** cried because i said that she should take her hat off when in doors and then she said i was 'teasing' her and then some other lil **** was annoying (he was south african and really cute but he had ADHD or something and literally told people to **** off AND HE WAS ONLY LIKE FIVE OR SIX WTF) and once i put a small line of chalk on his hat AND WE BOTH THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY and then the girl who cried coz i was 'teasing' her and her friends went and told the teachers i put chalk on his hat and teachers were like 'dis not acceptable' and even kid i did it to was like 'I DONT CARE' so then i was like 'ok bye' and left the school. funny part is i did it with my two friends and the *****y girls legit loved them but since i am the ring leader once i left both my friends did too and then the girls cried so much and i was like 'suck ****'

ye i hate kids, just because they're at that "i am better than everyone" stage and also i am not a nice person

- - - Post Merge - - -



yogurito said:


> My dad is missing a few of his fingers. As a result, throughout his life he's encountered many children that verbally attack him for it. Sometimes the remarks are as simple as, "I have fingers, and you don't." Usually it's when the child is going through a mean-for-the-sake-of-it phase, and they grow out of it.
> 
> I think all people are mean, but as people grow, they learn to keep rude remarks to themselves. It's not like they stop thinking that way, they just don't let you know they're thinking that way.



if that was me i would literally say "I have muscles, and you don't" and punch them in the face. not even kidding


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i used to volunteer at a primary school near my high school and then once this lil 7 year old snobby ***** cried because i said that she should take her hat off when in doors and then she said i was 'teasing' her and then some other lil **** was annoying (he was south african and really cute but he had ADHD or something and literally told people to **** off AND HE WAS ONLY LIKE FIVE OR SIX WTF) and once i put a small line of chalk on his hat AND WE BOTH THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY and then the girl who cried coz i was 'teasing' her and her friends went and told the teachers i put chalk on his hat and teachers were like 'dis not acceptable' and even kid i did it to was like 'I DONT CARE' so then i was like 'ok bye' and left the school. funny part is i did it with my two friends and the *****y girls legit loved them but since i am the ring leader once i left both my friends did too and then the girls cried so much and i was like 'suck ****'
> 
> ye i hate kids, just because they're at that "i am better than everyone" stage and also i am not a nice person
> 
> ...



My little brother who is 7, pointed the middle finger at me. He knows about sex and bad language.
Everytime he trips, or stubs his toe, he would say, " Oh Fun." Just to cover up the F word.


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i used to volunteer at a primary school near my high school and then once this lil 7 year old snobby ***** cried because i said that she should take her hat off when in doors and then she said i was 'teasing' her and then some other lil **** was annoying (he was south african and really cute but he had ADHD or something and literally told people to **** off AND HE WAS ONLY LIKE FIVE OR SIX WTF) and once i put a small line of chalk on his hat AND WE BOTH THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY and then the girl who cried coz i was 'teasing' her and her friends went and told the teachers i put chalk on his hat and teachers were like 'dis not acceptable' and even kid i did it to was like 'I DONT CARE' so then i was like 'ok bye' and left the school. funny part is i did it with my two friends and the *****y girls legit loved them but since i am the ring leader once i left both my friends did too and then the girls cried so much and i was like 'suck ****'
> 
> ye i hate kids, just because they're at that "i am better than everyone" stage and also i am not a nice person
> 
> ...



lol thats so cute




kildor22 said:


> My little brother who is 7, pointed the middle finger at me. He knows about sex and bad language.
> Everytime he trips, or stubs his toe, he would say, " Oh Fun." Just to cover up the F word.



just in my humble opinion, I don't see anything wrong with venting pain with swear words, so I think its awesome that he is using a socially acceptable one rather then one that could cause offense!


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 15, 2014)

Im twelve aswell, and acting mature is my number one priority. Why? I don't want to get anyone thinking that I'm rude...This wouldn't be a issue if people taught their kids respect.


----------



## Bradski (Apr 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> lol thats so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kids at that age shouldn't have to cover up the F word, I said frick instead of f word when i was 12 and I realise now that it was just as bad because I meant the f word, so to me saying oh fun is just as bad.


----------



## UchiCherry (Apr 15, 2014)

Little children are racist and rude to me, I look like I'm from a different country but I'm not, they just think I am.

Little children are scared of me...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

Bradski said:


> Kids at that age shouldn't have to cover up the F word, I said frick instead of f word when i was 12 and I realise now that it was just as bad because I meant the f word, so to me saying oh fun is just as bad.


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

Bradski said:


> Kids at that age shouldn't have to cover up the F word, I said frick instead of f word when i was 12 and I realise now that it was just as bad because I meant the f word, so to me saying oh fun is just as bad.



No matter what word you use, you aren't using it in spite of anyone or to cause any harm, so what's the problem? Just to be clear I'm talking about venting pain/momentary anger with a swear word of a sort, which is very different to telling someone to **** off for no reason (or just to sound 'cool' in a childs case) - which I highly disapprove anyone of doing.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Apr 15, 2014)

This reminds me of back in my primary school, where we had buddies. Buddies were helpers, picked from the people who never got into trouble (I was one ), and we were given a red cap to wear in the yard, so that everyone knew who we were. There was the 'buddy bench', which was a wooden bench at one side of the yard, that you could go and sit on if something was wrong and you wanted someone to talk to. If you sat on the buddy bench, one of the buddies would come over and talk to you about whatever it was. There was this one girl who could be found sitting there at least once a week, usually crying, and it was always because one of the boys in her class was bullying her. If a teacher ever spoke to the boy that was bullying her, he would act all innocent, and he'd get away with it because he was a 'good boy' when he was around teachers and was never caught doing anything. But when I went to talk to him with another buddy, he started bad mouthing us, and I'm pretty sure he even swore a few times... There were quite a few rude kids like him that I had to deal with when I was a buddy, and I won't even start on the sports leadership thing when I was at primary school or I'll be typing this forever...


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 15, 2014)

Hoo boy, have i seen some rude kids. Even when i was a kid, they were rude.
When i was 6, this kid tried to savage me, because i had my mudkip plush in the playground.

But the real stuff.
When i was 11, i saw a few 9 year olds arguing.
It was nothing but a slew of yo mama jokes and when i came close they said F*** off.
And called me gay.

Even to this day, people who are 15 are immature as hell. I will openly admit i am far from the most mature person ever, but these people make me look like a saint.

The biggest immaturity incident involved me getting excluded from school. My friend said hello to a girl and the girl told him to F*** off. (my friend is from pakistan, so it might have been a race issue, but he can be a bit annoying at times, so it probably wasnt). After i told her to calm down, she tried to fight me. Again, i hate fighting, but this was technically self defence. I whacked her when she tried to get me again, and she ran off crying (not my intent). Then... He came. I like to call him fat bas***d, but lets call him Person A. Person A comes in and argues with me. After an attempt to get away, He beats the s*** out of me. I try to kick him in the balls. I am removed from the room, and spend the rest of the day away from class until my dad comes to pick me up. Luckily my dad wasnt mad at me. The funny thing is, The girl and Person A arent the most immature people.
The bloody headmaster was the most immature. Making up blatant lies just so he doesnt look bad.

I am almost 15, and people around me still act like 8 year olds. Luckily tbt has a high number of kids who have some decency.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 15, 2014)

You mean, besides me? But yeah, there's some ******* 5th graders at my school and- I don't want to talk about it. And there's my friend's sisters, who scream and slap and are really loud and annoying and immature, like, you're gonna have to meet them yourselves -_-


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Hoo boy, have i seen some rude kids. Even when i was a kid, they were rude.
> When i was 6, this kid tried to savage me, because i had my mudkip plush in the playground.
> 
> But the real stuff.
> ...



Especially at this age picking your friends at school is really important for the rest of your educative career. Although it may seem cool to hang out with the bad kids who get in trouble at class and make everyone laugh when they act up, I know that as I went through school, these kinds of kids mostly either fell behind, or by the end dropped out. Sometimes it's worth being seen as a 'nerd' just for the benefits you'll receive down the line


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 15, 2014)

Murray said:


> Especially at this age picking your friends at school is really important for the rest of your educative career. Although it may seem cool to hang out with the bad kids who get in trouble at class and make everyone laugh when they act up, I know that as I went through school, these kinds of kids mostly either fell behind, or by the end dropped out. Sometimes it's worth being seen as a 'nerd' just for the benefits you'll receive down the line



Yep. Most of them smoke "weed" (leaves) or smoke weed (actual weed). How they got it i will never know. Person A will probably die of a heart attack before he can even get a job.

Modern streyotypes. Everyone loves the douche, but no one likes the nice person.


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

I just hate children In general


----------



## Flop (Apr 15, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I just hate children In general



Irony at its finest.  

But yeah, most little kids annoy me, but I try to ignore them.


----------



## chillv (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't really understand what are all these complaints about children. They seem fine to me, better than how I was. To be honest, it's actually vice versa for me. I don't like most adults.



Spoiler



Many of them that I know are close minded, self-entitled and just plain act like they are an all-knowing diety

And some are just verbally abusive to their kids

Heck, who knows maybe that's why some kids are growing up this way you guys are talking about


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Yep. Most of them smoke "weed" (leaves) or smoke weed (actual weed). How they got it i will never know. Person A will probably die of a heart attack before he can even get a job.
> 
> Modern streyotypes. Everyone loves the douche, but no one likes the nice person.



Who cares if your not liked by the vocal person? You'll see that once everyone around you starts to mature, they'll realise how stupid those people really are. People may 'love' and laugh at the 'douche', but the nice person gains respect and trust which is far more valuable then any short laugh.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

Went out with my parents for a dinner with their friends. And one of their kids was literally squishing me and asking questions repetitively while I was playing Pokemon X. He keeps on minding what I do in the game. It was the most stressful game of Pokemon I ever had in my life.

His older brother was pretty annoying too. He knows that I like Apple and has to keep insisting that Samsung is better.


----------



## sej (Apr 15, 2014)

MayorAvalon, yes, if I feel that they need to get taught a lesson. I hurt them as it can get out of hand and they will never learn, also I get really annoyed


----------



## Murray (Apr 15, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Went out with my parents for a dinner with their friends. And one of their kids was literally squishing me and asking questions repetitively while I was playing Pokemon X. He keeps on minding what I do in the game. It was the most stressful game of Pokemon I ever had in my life.



i hope you weren't playing pokemon during dinner when you clearly had someone to talk to :/ seems like they just wanted to be a part of the fun it seemed you were having


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

chillv said:


> I don't really understand what are all these complaints about children. They seem fine to me, better than how I was. To be honest, it's actually vice versa for me. I don't like most adults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*I don't hate kids being one myself, but just those boasty/bratty/rude/pathetic kids.*


----------



## chillv (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, I just read that story. These just seem like some the typical immature boys. I'm sorry, but I don't think even the most firm discipline will break these children and these kinds of boys will never die off. Some even grow up like this. Heck, I am a teen and I encounter immature boys like that.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Ok. So my friend was having his bar mitzvah, and he invited our entire magnet program, and his entire synagogue thingy. I showed up, and the majority of the program was there. When we were at the party, a little kid went up to my friend and said he had a boner and wanted her to... you know. This little kid was like six.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

chillv said:


> Okay, I just read that story. These just seem like some the typical immature boys. I'm sorry, but even the most firm discipline won't break these children. Heck, I am 13 and I encounter immature boys like that.



*I was truly disgusted that they even dare speak to my brother like that. I'm sure they knew I was his sister and they said stuff right to my face. 

They wouldn't know, but my brother has really low self esteem issues. He is scared of schoolwork and any team sports because he fears failure. He's very young so my family and I encourage him to try things out and not to be afraid of failure. He's doing better now, but being called a freak doesn't help boost lacking confidence. 

Ironically enough, a child that reached the height of my brother's nose called him a midget.*


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2014)

There is this bratty girl who lives pretty close to me... I think shes 9 now? Holy hell.. Well either way, she is such a fricking tool. At the age of 7 she was wearing leather jackets, swearing and acting like an ungrateful brat, while abusing her ironically wimpy little brother.

 Also there were these 7 year old little freaks who would try to be all mature and such by dressing up in skimpy clothes, messing with their hair, acting 'mature' by swearing, using make up & dating. Just looking at them made me feel disgusted. Make up and dating at the age of 7. How did they even grow up to become such demons


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> How did they even grow up to become such demons



*The problem is, they haven't grown up yet: they're 7

kids like that disgust me. I saw three 6 year old girls at my local supermarket, cussing, wearing too much lipstick and bronzer, and a belly top. They were begging the clerk to let them buy three eighteen rated films. 

If they want to dress like that, fine, but.... ughhh... just no.*


----------



## reyy (Apr 15, 2014)

I was at a supermarket once with my mom, she was somewhere in the bakery section? idk.
Anyway, being the moshi monsters nerd I was, I was browsing the toys and magazines section. I don't know, like, a 9 year old kid or something, walked up to a man and flat out BIT HIM. I mean, sat down, grabbed his leg, and BIT HIM.
I was creeped out, so I shuffled to the candy section.


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm. Twelve. Lots of gypsies in my area. Imagine their kids. That's what I deal with going to school, as the fake their age. I swear there is like a grade 3 in my year. Like, why?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I was at a supermarket once with my mom, she was somewhere in the bakery section? idk.
> Anyway, being the moshi monsters nerd I was, I was browsing the toys and magazines section. I don't know, like, a 9 year old kid or something, walked up to a man and flat out BIT HIM. I mean, sat down, grabbed his leg, and BIT HIM.
> I was creeped out, so I shuffled to the candy section.



*You must have been playing too much moshi monsters.

That's gross xD*


----------



## reyy (Apr 15, 2014)

Theres this freakshow at my school, and she grew up with 3 brothers. Anywho, they're all really buff and have anger issues. I saw them picking on a little girl and the girl [lets call her M] literally grabbed one of her friends once, and slammed her into the floor. I was standing there hiding behind a corner with my friends like the wimp I am, and we were all like ''wut'' The girl isn't even GIRLY, she's flat out man.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh yeah. I heard these 7 year old kids screaming at their parents cuz of them not being allowed legally to get a belly piercing because of their age. Like come on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Theres this freakshow at my school, and she grew up with 3 brothers. Anywho, they're all really buff and have anger issues. I saw them picking on a little girl and the girl [lets call her M] literally grabbed one of her friends once, and slammed her into the floor. I was standing there hiding behind a corner with my friends like the wimp I am, and we were all like ''wut'' The girl isn't even GIRLY, she's flat out man.


Nothing wrong with being manly :u


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Oh yeah. I heard these 7 year old kids screaming at their parents cuz of them not being allowed legally to get a belly piercing because of their age. Like come on.



*What kind of world do we live in D:

No I'm seriously horrified I'm gonna have nightmares o:*


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

I always feel bad when I admit I don't like children, cause you know

when you say you like children it's like wow!! what a fun friendly person
it's awful to say you don't like children

But i dontttt omg even if i TRY i cannot like those screaming lil buggers


----------



## chillv (Apr 15, 2014)

> Bring back corporal punishment, so many kids have no discipline or respect these days and behave like untamed beasts.





> What rebellious kids these days need is an ass-whooping.



My parents never whooped me. All they did was scold me or threaten that they would.

Because of that and being called spoiled and even the saying "spare the rod, spoil the child" makes me feel like I am a spoiled person everyday. Heck, someone once PM'ed me on a forum (about that stuff I said about LGBT on the Nintendo Girls Club thread) and started he with "Okay, I don't know how you were raised or your morals or whatever..." It has even caused me to have a fear of asking for too much, authority, rules or becoming angry about things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



milktea said:


> I always feel bad when I admit I don't like children, cause you know
> 
> when you say you like children it's like wow!! what a fun friendly person
> it's awful to say you don't like children
> ...



Maybe a better way would be to say that you don't like being around them


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

When I was three, my parents left me with a neighbour to take care of me while my parents were gone
 She had two kids. We were in the bathub together, then the two kids pushed my head in the water to make me ****ing drown.
My generation is so f**** up. I was so little at the time that I could've died.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2014)

Let's be honest here, the worst kid I've had to deal with so far gotta be kildor, like damn. Dat guy is unnaturally mature at the age of 12. Bugs me xD  

I'm just bored, sorry :u ill go now


----------



## reyy (Apr 15, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> When I was three, my parents left me with a neighbour to take care of me while I'm gone
> She had two kids. We were in the bathub together, then the two kids pushed my head in the water to make me ****ing drown.
> My generation is so f**** up. I was so little at the time that I could've died.


Omg wow
Did you tell your mom?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Omg wow
> Did you tell your mom?



Yes. I cried and told her I didn't want to go back anymore.
My parents and I still remember that incident.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 15, 2014)

This is why we havent discovered aliens yet. They take one look at our planet and are like
"screw that, lets go over there"


----------



## cIementine (Apr 15, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> This is why we havent discovered aliens yet. They take one look at our planet and are like
> "screw that, lets go over there"



*That is the most unscientific thing I've ever heard, however it is probably very true.*


----------



## mellahugbear (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Bring back corporal punishment, so many kids have no discipline or respect these days and behave like untamed beasts.



it never left...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> This is why we havent discovered aliens yet. They take one look at our planet and are like
> "screw that, lets go over there"



Maybe it's just because we're ugly.
Or maybe because aliens think the human race is stupid.
Aliens :


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 15, 2014)

Yesterday I saw one of the worst things I have ever seen a child do. Me and my brother had just left the supermarket after getting some stuff for our parents and we were walking behind an older man who had bought some cans of cider. A small girl, about 6-7 years old, walked past us and grabbed a can of cider out of the man's bag- he didn't notice- and sauntered off, opening and DRINKING THE CIDER as she went! I told the man what had happened but she had mingled amongst the crowds...


----------



## Cudon (Apr 15, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Yesterday I saw one of the worst things I have ever seen a child do. Me and my brother had just left the supermarket after getting some stuff for our parents and we were walking behind an older man who had bought some cans of cider. A small girl, about 6-7 years old, walked past us and grabbed a can of cider out of the man's bag- he didn't notice- and sauntered off, opening and DRINKING THE CIDER as she went! I told the man what had happened but she had mingled amongst the crowds...


Wowowow. That is incredibly disrespective


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Kenny Mcormick said:


> This is why we havent discovered aliens yet. They take one look at our planet and are like
> "screw that, lets go over there"


OMG 
OMG
OMG
SO TRUE
MY LIFE IS A LIE


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm seventeen and my mother's old boyfriend had a daughter that was a complete brat. Typical rich 6 year old. This girl would snap at my sister and I when we babysat her and would smack people. My mother was eating pizza over his house once and she had sausage on the pizza, and the kid literally sat there picking the sausage off my mom's pizza and eating it. The kid was beyond help because she is so spoiled. She had at least 20 pairs of shoes all lined up at the door.. I was amazed.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 15, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Today my Mum and myself took my almost nine year old brother to a local soft play area. We were there with our Mum's friend and her children, who have a mild scottish accent. We call her auntie and the kids cousins.
> 
> Being 12 years old, I am allowed to go in and have some fun outrunning my younger companions. They are all male children, so they eventually went to play football/soccer with some other kids, some their age, some older, some younger. After boring myself stiff, I went to join in and see what they were up to. In total, there were 5 kids ganging up on us.
> 
> ...



should of threw bricks at them, bricks are love bricks are life.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 15, 2014)

Mayor Holo said:


> I'm seventeen and my mother's old boyfriend had a daughter that was a complete brat. Typical rich 6 year old. This girl would snap at my sister and *I *when we babysat her and would smack people. My mother was eating pizza over his house once and she had sausage on the pizza, and the kid literally sat there picking the sausage off my mom's pizza and eating it. The kid was beyond help because she is so spoiled. She had at least 20 pairs of shoes all lined up at the door.. I was amazed.


*me
I babysit the sweetest little kid, (let's call him S). He is 6, and I am his best friend (I'm 13). He once said, "You're my best friend. And my second best friend is (let's call him J)." J is this like 10 year old, who always talks about sex and does dangerous things. Although I am not biologically related to S, he is like a brother to me. I am overprotective, and J is so fricking annoying. He jumps over fences, hurts himself, and then S wants to do the same thing. And the worst part is after he gets hurt, J screams, "Parkour yeah!" and it is the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 15, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> J screams, "Parkour yeah!" and it is the most annoying thing ever.



oh my god. you poor thing.
stupid little catchphrases are the worst ever.


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread make me feel... Okay I have damn experience something when I was grade 4 I went to my lil sister's classroom to check what is she doing after that I pass through Grade 2 corridor a kid bump and suddenly she keeps saying like I'm rude because I didn't watch where I'm going etc. That lil brat got mad at me then few weeks back my adviser got a bad feedback it's about me yelling at the grade 2 student and pulling her arm (a parent reported this shiz) the teacher talk to me and got mad I told her I didn't do anything soo she gave me a D mark for behavior ffs.

Kids these days really pisses me off. Sometimes I judge their child(ren) about their attitude and parent(s) how they discipline their child as if they don't really care. I punch my sister for being a spoiled brat and being rude even she is 12 I can't control my friking temper and it seems my mom doesn't care about her I have to discipline her and I have no choice. Even its not my fault I get scolded.

My friends knows I hate kids because I have experience getting called by office for being rude I didn't do anything to them all I did was stare and walk away I didn't say anything bad. (pissed)


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I've met my share of rude ******* kids in my life.


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 15, 2014)

One time, my dad took me to see The Amazing Spiderman for my birthday when it came out. There was some 4-5 year old kid sitting in front of me and throughout the entire movie he kept turning around and looking over his seat to stare/glare at me. The second time he turned around to glare at me, he began to aggressively sing the ABC's. 

Lol, it wasn't exactly rude, but it was quite amusing. 
Now, whenever there's an awkward silence between me and my friends, I glare at them all and sing the alphabet song. c:<


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)

yeah on the forums all the time


----------



## reyy (Apr 15, 2014)

I hate kids 4-9. generally.
Theres this bunch of kids that look really cute and cuddly [one of M's siblings are in the group.] And I said to them, ''Aww, aren't you ADORABLE! I'd give my left arm to be as little as you again. No cares in the world!'' And one of them said ''Shut up, brat! We aren't babies!'' So I punched them in the face. :3
#angerissues


----------



## N64dude (Apr 15, 2014)

Some kids are *beep* brats.I'm 14 and i can't handle kids. I have a 4 year old brother HE REALLY bugs me!
I'm special needs as well and i get annoyed pretty easily.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 15, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I hate kids 4-9. generally.



preach it sister


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 15, 2014)

basically always at school


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 15, 2014)

Last year my parents threw a party for my little brother's baptism. We had one of those jump houses and my little brother was in it with a few of our cousins. Then my dad's friend's kids came over and they began messing with the jump house. They would jump at one side making the jump house tilt and occasionally turn off the jump house with my little brother still inside. I told my cousin to tell the kids' dad, because we have some bad history, and the dad did nothing. I had to get my brother out of there, and then I kicked one of the kid's soccer ball out of our yard because I was pissed. After several times of telling their dad, his family left and my mom got pissed at me. All I was doing was protecting my favorite brother from these jerks. 

Now every time I see a kid being rude, all I want to is knock them out. But then I would go to jail


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

So the general formula of this thread so far has been

"I am (age) and I can't stand (age - 4) year old kids."


----------



## Kildor (Apr 15, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> So the general formula of this thread so far has been
> 
> "I am (age) and I can't stand (age - 4) year old kids."



I am 156 and I can't stand 152 year old kids. I literally can't stand due to old age.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 15, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I am 156 and I can't stand 152 year old kids. I literally can't stand due to old age.



me either


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 15, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I am 156 and I can't stand 152 year old kids. I literally can't stand due to old age.


omg
I'm dying
someone
kill me


----------



## chillv (Apr 15, 2014)

mellahugbear said:


> Corporal punishment never left...



Yeah, it's just that many kids have gotten used to it. In all honesty, I wouldn't be suprised if even taking stuff away or anything will break them eventually.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 15, 2014)

mellahugbear said:


> it never left...



This is nonsense.


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 15, 2014)

It's really hard for me not to smack a kid that sasses me. I'm really starting to think not getting that summer job as an after school tutor. Today, parents are too lenient and spoil their kids.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 15, 2014)

When I see young children handling animals, I get extremely twitchy. They're way too self-centered and lack the self-awareness to see all the dumb things they do oh gos.

And more than I care to mention, kids being bratty at a mall or market screaming to get something or the like. Or messing up folded clothes. I kind of want to drag them by the collar and do a stunning backflip. It's even worse when the parent is there and won't do anything.

I hate it when children cry. Not because I panic, but I pretty much get angry at it. Yeah I'm...pretty bad with them at the moment haha.


----------



## bun (Apr 15, 2014)

This is off topic but dang the 12 year olds on this thread are really articulate. Compared to the ones I know anyway HAHAHA


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 15, 2014)

ok heres a little story.

One day we have a barbecue at my house. Mum has a couple of her friends over and they have kids. A couple of them are my age (this is a while back) and we hang and play mariokart. Hell yeah, everyone loves mariokart. Everyone except for this one kid that is the honest to god definition of lil ****. So while we are playing, this kid is let loose to destroy and wreak havoc on our house.

Between races, I hear this noise coming from the entry hall. I walk in to see him holding up one of these little statues we have on the hall table. No idea what influenced him to pick up this statue. It does nothing. Just curiosity I'd say, but either way, when he sees me, he gives me this dead eye look. I tell him to put it down, and he just stares back down at the statue with a daft look, drops it on the ground (**** smashes everywhere) and then runs his ass out of the room. Great. That isn't even the best this kid did either.

So after the whole statue incident, this kid manages to do a big ole' crap in his diaper. Besides the smell, I don't have to deal with any of it so I just continue to race hoping that it is gg kid. Lol nope. What he does is run his naked ass right in front of our tv, **** running down his leg, spins around and gives us all a great brown eye - right in the middle of a race. He then sits down on the floor and starts writhing around like a dog with worms leaving an immense snail trail of ****.

Usually I like kids. Not this one. He will burn in hell for his sins.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah I am 13, almost 14, and little children drive me insane. I am among the much more socially mature of my age (well, when I feel like it, here and there I feel like being silly but I don't partake in any of this "your mom" or "you're gay" nonsense. I usually can identify when I need to stop, and I do.) Anyway, so I was playing Pok?mon on the bus on my iPad and a 10 year old boy said to me, "You are playing Pok?mon? Wow you are so gay!" I shot back with a pretty nasty response regarding his age, and then he just said "Meh, well at least I don't go after guys." By this point, I was about to slug him just for being an idiot, but he had just reached his stop and got off of the bus, and I really didn't want to get into trouble anyway. There also were some younger children in front of me at about the age of 6. I didn't want to say anything too bad to him, because that obviously would be a bad influence.

Children these days though... Yes, I am a child still at almost 14, but I understand people when they complain about kids. Particularly my age group, and younger. I get insanely angry when parents are push-overs to their spoiled rotten children. Sometimes my parents spoil me and I start to feel bad almost, but I don't really have anything to do but accept it and keep myself modest and non-bratty.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

*Omg guys xD These stories make me feel so annoyed at the kids xD

Once I was in the cinema, and there was this kid behind me. He kicked my seat for an hour and my back killed. I couldn't take it any more so I turned around and said "If you lay your scrawny little feet on my seat again I swear you won't have any feet left."
His Mum wasn't even bothered and the kid was freaked out. I didn't enjoy the film cause of him so I came back. *


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Little kids in my country keep insulting me on how I look, even though they look no better.
We should also remember that some teenagers are annoying, douchebags that act like dumb pricks.
I'm seriously scared for the future, because our generation is horrible.
Humanity is doomed.


----------



## Bradski (Apr 16, 2014)

Me reading all the 10-12 year olds in this thread complaining about how immature little kids are: YOU STILL ARE LITTLE KIDS D: (I must admit you are the most mature 12 year olds I have ever seen  )
anyways so my 12 year old little brother hangs out with this 9 year old of a family of 5 boys that we have known for a long time (I was around his older brothers for awhile) and they are the most twisted in the head. (all 5 of them) There dad raised them all thinking very dirty and perverse thoughts and ran for another girl when the 5th was born, anyways going back to last month the now 9 year old was hanging out with my little brother and he said to him: "I am more mature than you" and the poor thing believed it because he thought because he knew of sex and all the cuss words and some other VERY dirty things that he was mature, in reality that makes you just the opposite.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Bradski said:


> Me reading all the 10-12 year olds in this thread complaining about how immature little kids are: YOU STILL ARE LITTLE KIDS D: (I must admit you are the most mature 12 year olds I have ever seen  )
> anyways so my 12 year old little brother hangs out with this 9 year old of a family of 5 boys that we have known for a long time (I was around his older brothers for awhile) and they are the most twisted in the head. (all 5 of them) There dad raised them all thinking very dirty and perverse thoughts and ran for another girl when the 5th was born, anyways going back to last month the now 9 year old was hanging out with my little brother and he said to him: "I am more mature than you" and the poor thing believed it because he thought because he knew of sex and all the cuss words and some other VERY dirty things that he was mature, in reality that makes you just the opposite.




Do I still count as a kid if I'm already growing a moustache, and my voice is deep as hell?


----------



## Caius (Apr 16, 2014)

As old as you may feel, trust me, you're not an adult until you're neck-deep in debt and rolling spare change from the couch to survive.



KarlaKGB said:


> Bring back corporal punishment, so many kids have no discipline or respect these days and behave like untamed beasts.



It's still legal in some places. I was waving the American flag when some Florida schools started doing it again.


----------



## Marii (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Do I still count as a kid if I'm already growing a moustache, and my voice is deep as hell?



physical maturity=/=mental


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Murray said:


> yes



Glad to hear.


----------



## Bradski (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Do I still count as a kid if I'm already growing a moustache, and my voice is deep as hell?


That depends, what country do you live in?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

Bradski said:


> That depends, what country do you live in?



Greetings from the Philippines


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

Bradski said:


> Me reading all the 10-12 year olds in this thread complaining about how immature little kids are: YOU STILL ARE LITTLE KIDS D: (I must admit you are the most mature 12 year olds I have ever seen  )
> anyways so my 12 year old little brother hangs out with this 9 year old of a family of 5 boys that we have known for a long time (I was around his older brothers for awhile) and they are the most twisted in the head. (all 5 of them) There dad raised them all thinking very dirty and perverse thoughts and ran for another girl when the 5th was born, anyways going back to last month the now 9 year old was hanging out with my little brother and he said to him: "I am more mature than you" and the poor thing believed it because he thought because he knew of sex and all the cuss words and some other VERY dirty things that he was mature, in reality that makes you just the opposite.



*I mean younger kids than 12 c: However 99.98% of 12 year olds are annoying xD*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I mean younger kids than 12 c: However 99.98% of 12 year olds are annoying xD*



Not necessarily annoying. We don't even know if there are more mature kids, I know one. My best friend is, she's even more mature and articulate than me.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 16, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Not necessarily annoying. We don't even know if there are more mature kids, I know one. My best friend is, she's even more mature and articulate than me.



*I know some mature 12 year olds but most of them are just like 'ah school we hate school innit lets flunk it yolo let's just eat chuddy all day'*


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I know some mature 12 year olds but most of them are just like 'ah school we hate school innit lets flunk it yolo let's just eat chuddy all day'*


More like let's get wasted on every single drug known to man, tehehee at guys, get a boyfriend, lose our virginity, dump said boyfriend,  take selfies, beg for cigarettes on the street, go shopping, obsess over make up, act like sextools.

It's sad how people look up to people who are literally viewed as sex objects & then end up trying to be sex objects aswell.. while most of the time the person who the people are looking up to is unhappy about being a sex object.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I know some mature 12 year olds but most of them are just like 'ah school we hate school innit lets flunk it yolo let's just eat chuddy all day'*



12 year olds can be just as mature as adults. Too bad it's rare. 

Thankfully enough, I've never met a kid who was rude and annoying to me.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 16, 2014)

... well... you did much better and behaved like the "bigger person"... much better than I would have...

When I was younger, I was the one who bullied bullies... 
My brother always had a weight problem and speech problem. Sure he was older, and we got into literal fights all the time ((like blood and stuff kinda fights)) but he was my brother and only _I_ could treat him poorly.
I can't recall how many "big" kids I had running home screaming to their mommies about how this little girl beat the hell outta them. The always left out the part where just before hand they were picking on or abusing my brother or myself in their little story though.
-sigh- I was an awful child, but I regret none of it. Hopefully this lil **** beating the hell outta them taught them a thing or two. XP


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I mean younger kids than 12 c: However 99.98% of 12 year olds are annoying xD*



I think there might be one or two people in my class that isn't annoying, and maybe me.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 16, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I mean younger kids than 12 c: However 99.98% of 12 year olds are annoying xD*



I find that most preteens are more annoying than younger children.
Since they are now more of the age of knowing, and are to be expected to know, the difference between most common right and wrongs and to make more logical decisions compared to, i don't know, a 5 year old.
I have baby sat both age groups... ((well most of all age groups from old people, my age [drunk], a little younger, to babies)) and I have more often than not wanted to smack the preteens than any other. >.>
But, I am happy to see that on this forum there is so many mature young adults running around... gives me at least a little hope for society.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 16, 2014)

THESE KIDS LIVE ACROSS MY ROAD AND WHEN MY DAD LEAVES THE HOUSE AND THEY KNOW I'M IN THEY KICK THEIR FOOTBALL TO MY DOOR AND STAMP ALL OVER THE GRASS AND KICK THE DOOR AND OH MY GOD IT'S SO ANNOYING
I ENDED UP STANDING AT THE DOOR LOOKING THROUGH THE PEEP HOLE, WAITING FOR WHEN THEY DID IT AGAIN SO I COULD KICK THE DOOR BACK SO THEY WOULD GO AWAY BUT THEY WERE JUST ACTING HARD LIKE "OOOOOOOWAAAYY"



Spoiler



kill them


----------



## Byngo (Apr 16, 2014)

It seems like a majority of people complaints are about very young children... For which they lack the capability of knowing any better. If anything, parents are the ones that should be blamed if their kids are running rampant.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 16, 2014)

I was out walking my dog and these 8 year olds were going down the pavement on their bikes. As they wanted to get past they shouted to me to move but i didn't and so one swerved and crashed his bike into the other one. They unfortunately weren't hurt but i just kept walking


----------



## Prisma (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes.

 So much yes.
Across from our house every.single. Day. At almost exactly 4pm to 8pm these young kids come out and play basketball AND I'M JUST HERE TRYING TO GET OVER MY HEADACHE AND I HAVE TO LISTEN TO THAT EVEN WITH HEADPHONES ON.

 -sigh- -_-

 And when i went on a trip to florida for my 14th birthday i think? This kid stood in a crowd of people and said To EVERYONE who walked by. "YOU'RE FAT." "I'D LIKE TO HIT YOU IN THE FACE." "YOU'RE UGLY." With his friends. And you have no idea how much i wanted to yell at them and say how disrepectful they were being and talk to their mothers about their horrible behavior.

 Then a few days later, A kid KICKED AN INNOCENT DUCK. And this mom was like ....-3-...i dun currr k? He kick da duck he kick da duck. 
 AND DIDN'T DO ANYTHING about that and it counts as animal abuse . He's lucky that duck didn't attack him and other kids started trying to join in so i had to sorta herd the duck behind a metal fence to escape. And then i looked at the mother dead in her eyes. Squinted and lets say a finger was up high


----------



## Zeo (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes.

But this girl is not exactly a "kid" but rather.. a teenager since she is 15 years old.

She is my best friend's younger sister (whom used to be my best friend as well) pretty much became really delusional and messed up in her head after she lost her account due to "hacking" or something.

For some reasons, the girl thought I hacked her and took all the virtual items and money from her, even though she never gave me any of her account information, but she did give them out to basically every online boyfriend she met on first few days or so. I did not hack her, and I even proved to her on Skype by screen-sharing. But she just continue to be a moron anyway. 

So yeah, she decided to stop being my best friend and won't even hear me out. She basically started to throw death threats at me, and saying that "no one like me because I'm a f**king fat deaf pig that deserve to be slaughtered and roasted on a fire". And that she keep telling me to go to hell.

It's funny because she's one of those people that is a very strong Catholic, but as far as I can tell, she won't be appreciated by the "god" if she continue to do so (which is funny because I'm an Atheist, and even I can tell that).

Apparently it started to affect the way she behaves in real life as well, and she threw a knife at my best friend once (luckily my best friend caught it with her own hands), and she would throw a tantrum everyday and their parents doesn't even know what to do. The girl soon started to demand things such as few hundred bucks weekly, or getting to keep my best friend's stuffs such as coat (basically forcing my best friend to give it to the girl). If the girl doesn't get what she want on each day, she would start to throw a tantrum, and sometime even threatens to "run away" which basically made the parents give her stuffs. 

My best friend even got to a point several times where their parents couldn't pay the bills to keep the power so the power went out, and they barely had any money for food because they keep throwing the money at the girl to keep her calm. My best friend tried to confront to her parents, but most of the times, the girl would overheard them, and suddenly barge in, throwing a fit saying how it's not true. If my best friend continued to try and tell their parents. The girl would end up hitting her own older sister, and their parents can't really do anything about it. 

I remember one time, when me and my best friend webcammed on Skype, her younger sister caught my best friend webcamming with me, and she threw a fit because basically... it's me.. she still have held a grudge against me, so she started to give a middle finger to my best friend, and tell her that "you're a f**cking idiot, but oh well, you can still be friend with him as long as you know he hacked me." 

After a bit, their mom is starting to be blinded by the girl (as in, mom pretty much takes her side over everything now over my best friend (who is mom's older daughter). She pretty much throw tantrums over everything, and forces her mom to get it for her. Even the girl would wake up her mom at 2 am in the morning just to take her around for shopping, or just to drive around. She also would force her family to go to grandma's house which is around few hours away, her whole family (parents, and her older sister) and while at there for basically literally a hour, she want to go back home. If the parents told her no, she would start to hysterically cry so parents had no choice but to take the two girls back home.

Well.. that pretty much summed it up. I do know the girl have a "thyroid condition" which affect her hormones which can effect what she thinks. But from my opinion... no matter what condition a person have, the behavior is not acceptable, and parents should've done something about it instead of just babying her. Sad thing about this is... it first happened last summer (around July, with the hacking incident like I said in first part of post) where the girl is more than 14 and a half.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm 14 myself, and I hate the majority of people my age. Everyone seems way to over sexualised for our age group and it kind of bothers me. They go around thinking they can "hook up" and party and be rebel, when they really can't. In a sense it's kind of funny. Not gonna lie, laughing at peoples stupid facebook posts is a hobby of mine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not to mention the fact that I'm currently living in Australia, so apparently it makes it ok for girls as young as that to post bikini pics for the public to see.

_their bodies are gross too_


----------



## Momonoki (Apr 17, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> It seems like a majority of people complaints are about very young children... For which they lack the capability of knowing any better. If anything, parents are the ones that should be blamed if their kids are running rampant.



The parent are the one im blaming, but it may have sounded like i blamed the kids.

My little sister, who is TEN....Has more makeup than me and my mom combined.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> The parent are the one im blaming, but it may have sounded like i blamed the kids.
> 
> My little sister, who is TEN....Has more makeup than me and my mom combined.



ಠ_ಠ wow. I've actually never worn makeup in my life.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 17, 2014)

My sister (*11*) is literally Instagram famous lol. She's even featured in Fresh Tops's IG. (Who has 845k followers last time I checked)

I can handle her, but she's a tad spoiled :>


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> My sister (*11*) is literally Instagram famous lol. She's even featured in Fresh Tops's IG. (Who has 845k followers last time I checked)
> 
> I can handle her, but she's a tad spoiled :>



lmfao I know a kid who took a selfie with Kelly Slater and it was put on his facebook page. This is a VERY big deal for Australians.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

A ten year old kid from my school took a picture of him kissing his "Girlfriend" on the cheek and posted it on Instagram.

I dont want to live in this world anymore.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> A ten year old kid from my school took a picture of him kissing his "Girlfriend" on the cheek and posted it on Instagram.
> 
> I dont want to live in this world anymore.




*I think Mars has small population? If you're interested*


----------



## Prisma (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> A ten year old kid from my school took a picture of him kissing his "Girlfriend" on the cheek and posted it on Instagram.
> 
> I dont want to live in this world anymore.



#Nomakeupnofilter#Getalldaladies


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 17, 2014)

#player


----------



## cIementine (Apr 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> My sister (*11*) is literally Instagram famous lol. She's even featured in Fresh Tops's IG. (Who has 845k followers last time I checked)
> 
> I can handle her, but she's a tad spoiled :>



*Everyone I know had instagram when they were 11, *coughs*Exceptme*coughs*.

I thank the world that my brother doesn't have or isn't interested in facebook like all of my classmates when they were his age (8)*


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (Apr 17, 2014)

thebootycall said:


> I'm 14 myself, and I hate the majority of people my age. Everyone seems way to over sexualised for our age group and it kind of bothers me. They go around thinking they can "hook up" and party and be rebel, when they really can't. In a sense it's kind of funny. Not gonna lie, laughing at peoples stupid facebook posts is a hobby of mine.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This is exactly how I feel. I'm 14 and I live in the UK (most outsiders think we're posh and well mannered but seriously it's not like that) and there are some people in my year (in my grade for non British) who I seriously hate with a passion just for how they present themselves. I know they say you shouldn't judge from the outside, but what is there to judge on the inside when it's evident all they care about is their 3 day relationships and how they look. 
I've tried to get along with them, but it seems they also care too much about what others look like too. I'm not the most attractive person ever, I don't wear make-up or spend ages doing my hair. That is a problem for them, for some reason. To be accepted as someone they acknowledge you must be pretty and wear make-up. 
As I've seen in some of my classes, they seem to think it's funny to be disrespectful to the teachers (people who work their butts off every day for us). In my school it's become a thing that being horrible to teachers and making their job harder is funny. Now I judge people on how they treat people who work hard for others because I know I should avoid anyone who thinks it's acceptable to make someone's job hard, especially when they're working to make these people's lives easier. I hate those kinds of people with a passion.

Anyways, back to the quote. Another fun story here!
There's a girl who dyed her hair a luminous yellow/orange colour (why) and through her high school life (2 and a half years so far) has had around 18 relationships. She's been with her current one for a while, but only because he doesn't see through her using him for sex. Every other time she was after a 16+ year old so she could show him off and act really popular. There are more reasons I hate her. 
My best friend had a boyfriend who she loved and was with for a long time, however this guy was close friends with the girl I hate so for some reason he would side with her twisted stories over his own girlfriends. The girl I hate told him my best friend was using him to get over her last boyfriend and every time my best friend tried to stand up and say it wasn't true, the girl would say she was horrible for saying she was lying because she has "depression" and "anxiety" and all of these other problems. My best friend would find something which made her happy, but the girl would always take it away from her. She stole her art, her boyfriend, her friends, and then she blamed it all on her "depression". This girl is such an attention seeker I can't even look at her without being irritated. She will cry in the middle of a class so everyone will feel sympathetic for her, and then she will leave because she feels like she's gonna faint, or she'll come in to a lesson late, or sometimes not even show up at all. You might think "well you don't even know her back story, she might be really depressed actually". When she is not being her "depressed" attention seeking self (probably didn't get as much attention as she'd liked), she becomes her loud, annoying child attention seeking self. She butts in to every conversation, mockingly talks to the quiet people in the class and acts dumb so people laugh at her. 
I have nowhere else to express my extreme hatred for these people, so please accept me here.
Thank you for hearing out my feelings if you read it :') I love you guys


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

^^ people who victimize themselves are the worst. x-x


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am of 12 years of age (like most people on this thread) and I have to deal with Year 9 to Year 11's getting pissed of with every person that crosses their path. I have done this multiple times at accident and they shout back "You stupid s**t" 
Also most of the Year 7's, joke about drugs and use bad language a lot. They also pretty much call me stupid for liking Anime and J-pop, and constantly to no end talk about Rock music and boybands. Even when we're learning about complex sentences.

And there was these twin brothers in the Petrol Station (Gas station for you Americans) who kept swearing and flipping the bird at me and my little brother over my mothers car and how "F****** bloody dirty and ugly" it was. I did nothing however my little brother fuelled the fire.

Also I remember my friends dating at 7, while I haven't dated anyone yet. I couldn't care less for the idiots at my school, hitting on anything that moves. It doesn't help that I look 15 -_-

Our generation, eh?


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 17, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> I am of 12 years of age (like most people on this thread) and I have to deal with Year 9 to Year 11's getting pissed of with every person that crosses their path. I have done this multiple times at accident and they shout back "You stupid s**t"
> Also most of the Year 7's, joke about drugs and use bad language a lot. They also pretty much call me stupid for liking Anime and J-pop, and constantly to no end talk about Rock music and boybands. Even when we're learning about complex sentences.



I'm sorry you have to put up with crappy people in the older years. However, I am in year 11 and you have to understand that the older years do gradually become more agitated because they are stressed out over a lot of things such as exams and lots of school work, so they can snap over the smallest of things. Actually, I am guilty of it myself too, I have snapped at a few year 7s who walk slowly in the corridor, but hey, maybe that's because I'm used to secondary school life and it annoys me when people just try to disrupt my day and etc. I hope that makes sense? All I'm trying to say is a lot of the time these people don't WANT to be mean to you and you have to understand some of the reasons as to why they may be mean to you. I mean it certainly doesn't excuse their behaviour (seriously... using such profane language too?!), because NO ONE should be nasty to anyone, but at the same time, you should just try to understand anyway.  

But ugh, yeah I hate people like that too. I generally hate it when people joke about profane things and use profane language, because it's not necessary! You don't need to swear a billion times just to tell a story or a joke.  I mean that's my opinion anyway, but it is something some people do grow out of anyway. In year 7, everyone tries to seem edgy and cool because they're finally in secondary school (well, the ones with a massive ego anyone, not saying all of them do anyway!), so they try and joke about "rude" or "forbidden" things to seem "cool" to their new friends, but they just seem stupid! D:

Also, don't ever listen to those bullies! You should ALWAYS stay yourself, no matter what. LIKE the things you like, because that's what makes you YOU. And if you do that, people will gradually learn to respect you and you'll seem way cooler than those idiots talking about those ridiculous boybands and what have you. 

Anyway, sorry my post ended up turning into an advice post, but I could just empathise with you a little there so I had to reply to that section anyway.

But yes, I have met annoying, rude, disrespectful people in my lifetime, like everyone has. I think the last "disrespectful" encounter I had was when I sent a long message to someone trying to cheer them up after they made lots of sad posts, and I didn't even get so much as a thank you. Just got ignored.  I mean a thank you WOULD have been nice, but... Nope. :c Makes me wonder why I try at times. Would be nice to be acknowledged.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

Qwerty111 said:


> I am of 12 years of age (like most people on this thread) and I have to deal with Year 9 to Year 11's getting pissed of with every person that crosses their path. I have done this multiple times at accident and they shout back "You stupid s**t"
> Also most of the Year 7's, joke about drugs and use bad language a lot. They also pretty much call me stupid for liking Anime and J-pop, and constantly to no end talk about Rock music and boybands. Even when we're learning about complex sentences.
> 
> And there was these twin brothers in the Petrol Station (Gas station for you Americans) who kept swearing and flipping the bird at me and my little brother over my mothers car and how "F****** bloody dirty and ugly" it was. I did nothing however my little brother fuelled the fire.
> ...



All humans that are still decent, all aboard the Spaceship to Mars! Those who are disappointed in the younger generation, please line up to the right, while those who are just decent human beings, line up to the left please, thank you. 

 Just by reading the posts, I'm starting to lose faith in humanity, little by little.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> All humans that are still decent, all aboard the Spaceship to Mars! Those who are disappointed in the younger generation, please line up to the right, while those who are just decent human beings, line up to the left please, thank you.
> View attachment 40591 Just by reading the posts, I'm starting to lose faith in humanity, little by little.


Can I have a window spot?


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 17, 2014)

On my mom's side of the family, anyone younger than my brother seems to be a rude little git.

They give off the impression that they're trying to be edgy, cursing left and right, calling things gay, throwing around the n-word, insulting anyone that's remotely nice when the adults aren't around. The worst part is that some of the adults don't intervene because they're not their kids. I get not wanting to overstep boundaries but when rude kids are teaming up on a nicer kid, that kind of behavior shouldn't be ignored, it should be corrected.

I don't know. I feel like some little kids are hitting the obnoxious teenager phase way too early, and with more frequency. I'm so glad my brother isn't like that.


----------



## Prisma (Apr 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Can I have a window spot?



I'll rock paper scissors you for the window spot please >>


----------



## Qwerty111 (Apr 17, 2014)

Himari said:


> I'm sorry you have to put up with crappy people in the older years. However, I am in year 11 and you have to understand that the older years do gradually become more agitated because they are stressed out over a lot of things such as exams and lots of school work, so they can snap over the smallest of things. Actually, I am guilty of it myself too, I have snapped at a few year 7s who walk slowly in the corridor, but hey, maybe that's because I'm used to secondary school life and it annoys me when people just try to disrupt my day and etc. I hope that makes sense? All I'm trying to say is a lot of the time these people don't WANT to be mean to you and you have to understand some of the reasons as to why they may be mean to you. I mean it certainly doesn't excuse their behaviour (seriously... using such profane language too?!), because NO ONE should be nasty to anyone, but at the same time, you should just try to understand anyway.
> 
> But ugh, yeah I hate people like that too. I generally hate it when people joke about profane things and use profane language, because it's not necessary! You don't need to swear a billion times just to tell a story or a joke.  I mean that's my opinion anyway, but it is something some people do grow out of anyway. In year 7, everyone tries to seem edgy and cool because they're finally in secondary school (well, the ones with a massive ego anyone, not saying all of them do anyway!), so they try and joke about "rude" or "forbidden" things to seem "cool" to their new friends, but they just seem stupid! D:
> 
> ...



Aw :3
I do know the year 9s and up (especially year 11's) are quite stressed/worried at the moment, so i'm giving them a bit of space  And no, I won't be changing fandoms anytime soon. haha
Thanks for your reply though. Glad to see theres decent humans on this planet. :3


----------



## N64dude (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey Qwerty111 I'm a Year 9 myself you know and i have to deal with some of my classmates at school problems. One boy in my class who joined in Year 7 (he joined my school when i was in year 7)  is a complete idiot! he boasted about being rich and i got so pissed off at him. Now in Year 9 i sit next to him in Spanish and he is too  lazy to do the work.He was bugging me so much one Spanish lesson i shouted at him and told him to be quiet. Everyone i know hates him because he thinks he can beat people up but he can't!. He just wants to show off as well. My bff in school had a fight with him in my Spanish class and yes my best friend is in all my classes.  The boy's name is Zain. Some of my classmates ask what side are you on and I'm like shut up. Zain threw a pen at Daniel (my bff) and he got so ticked off he grabbed his head and banged it badly on the new school benches. He deserved it. And this is the crap i have to deal with.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2014)

*I was riding my bike today and this kid made fun of me because I have what looks like a guy's bike helmet. He was like 'lol how gay!'

Gay isn't even a valid name to call someone who actually isn't. So many kids say stuff like that and it bugs me.

But to defend myself, and because they'd consider it offensive, I said 'if you want gay, look in the mirror', and then I rode my bike past him and whilst passing him, shoved him to the floor. Then from the distance I shouted 'don't judge people based on stereotypes, kids, cause it makes you seem like a jerk.'
I don't think I handled it that well, but at least the kid was on the floor, right?*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread is full of preteens like smh society and our generation i can be mature and sorry but I can't take it


----------



## Syd (Apr 21, 2014)

my sister is 9 yrs old turning 10, and she is the such the little ***** my god.
ex of what happened ysterday:


Me and my family are walking around our friends neighborhood, we see a lemon tree growing in someones backyard. She is pretending to be our tour guide and says: "Here is a lemon tree, you are allowed to pick!" We all immediately say no because it's obviously in someone's BACKYARD, and she loses it.  
"MY FRIEND SAID WE COULD TAKE THEM"
"YOU ARE SO RUDE TO ME"
"SHUT UP"
She literally stomps back to the friend's house and sits on the couch, screaming "shut up" at anyone trying to confront her. She proceeds to stand up and grab a glass off of their table, and to throw it onto the tile breaking it. She is yelled at by the parents and gets even more upset, so upset that she leaves the house and runs back home. Only to force her friend to come say sorry later that day. 
(I got to stay cause I didn't do anything but wtf is wrong with my sister)


----------



## RandomMarshall (Apr 21, 2014)

One time I was walking home from school....just a normal day
then a little kid came up and told me to **** off and this kid looked 8 or 9 but he was using the most foul language....
I was just trying to get home and he started kicking me in the back of the leg and kept saying 'I got swag....**** you'
I just Ignored him and after a while he walked off with his friends and started saying 'yolo' and 'swag' out quite loud...


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 21, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> This thread is full of preteens like smh society and our generation i can be mature and sorry but I can't take it



Pretty much.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but the only rude people at my school are the freshman who think they're edgy since they smoke weed :L 

During the summer, I work at a camp with 8 and 9 year olds and only one out of a group of 20 was obnoxious. Some mature faster than others...


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 21, 2014)

Syd said:


> my sister is 9 yrs old turning 10, and she is the such the little ***** my god.
> ex of what happened ysterday:
> 
> 
> ...



Well she is only nine, you can't expect much from a nine year old.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 21, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Well she is only nine, you can't expect much from a nine year old.


I dunno about you, but I expect decency & atleast SOME manners


----------



## Byngo (Apr 21, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> expect decency & atleast SOME manners



Some adults lack these things. lol


----------



## Pokemon_Trainer_Vikki (Apr 21, 2014)

Omg this girl the other day at my school...Good Lord

I was having my casual day with my friend Natalie,and all the sudden this girl comes up to us and says.
"Are you Lesbians?"
We were very offended and since Natalie is very overprotected of me she almost beat the crap out of her until her other little friends run over to rescue her...I was about to just kick her and run.
Another one when they came up there was all like.
"Are you a monster?!"
I got very offended then,and soon started to get red with mixed emotions.
This one girl said I was a complete weirdo and rejects me and won't even make eye contact with me...I'm glad they're not in our class.
Anyways,the girls got in trouble...
They bug the pee out of me now because they go to P.E with us and they'll all gang up on us saying rude comments until other people join in...
It get freakin emotional... ;-;


----------



## CR33P (Apr 21, 2014)

everybody has an annoying trait.


----------



## Syd (Apr 21, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Well she is only nine, you can't expect much from a nine year old.



_Nine._
She's in fourth grade.
That's kind of an age where you should have _some_ decency.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 22, 2014)

For the most part, I'd say I've had good experiences with children, though I never thought I would. I have a major disliking towards most teenagers. Even as an adult, *most* of them act stuck up and try to act better than you. Kind of annoying when you don't look your age and they think you're a teen.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

But all the children complaining about kids
Aren't you being a lil rude


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> But all the children complaining about kids
> Aren't you being a lil rude



It isn't rude complaining about your own generation.

Let's be honest here, how much faith in humanity do you have left?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> It isn't rude complaining about your own generation.
> 
> Let's be honest here, how much faith in humanity do you have left?



Ugh


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Ugh



I'll that as none.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'll that as none.


I'm assuming you're 12


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I'm assuming you're 12



You're actually right. And your point is...?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> You're actually right. And your point is...?


Well I don't see how your faith in humanity has disappeared because five year olds use 'gay' as an insult or a 7 year old cried over spilt milk
When previous generations were worse, with racism, discrimination, sexism, etc.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well I don't see how your faith in humanity has disappeared because five year olds use 'gay' as an insult or a 7 year old cried over spilt milk
> When previous generations were worse, with racism, discrimination, sexism, etc.



Thank you


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> Thank you



No, *thank you*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well I don't see how your faith in humanity has disappeared because five year olds use 'gay' as an insult or a 7 year old cried over spilt milk
> When previous generations were worse, with racism, discrimination, sexism, etc.



You obviously have not read through the whole thread. Alot of the children that were mentioned in this thread were rude, they do not have manners, and 
 there are alot of them that physically hurt other children. Also using "gay" as an insult is offending. "Gay" should not even be used as an insult because there is nothing wrong with being like that. Parents should teach their children which words are alright to say and which are not. 
You think this generation is not as bad? You're quite wrong.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> You obviously have not read through the whole thread. Alot of the children that were mentioned in this thread were rude, they do not have manners, and
> there are alot of them that physically hurt other children. Also using "gay" as an insult is offending. "Gay" should not even be used as an insult because there is nothing wrong with being like that. Parents should teach their children which words are alright to say and which are not.
> You think this generation is not as bad? You're quite wrong.



If you're trying to tell me that you didn't push a kid over when you were a toddler you're most likely lying
Also didn't a 12 year old on this thread *push* (physically hurt) a child over because they said 'gay'?
'Gay' is an 'insult' because of the previous generations discrimination. THIS generation is legalizing gay marriage and becoming more accepting towards people of all races, sexualities, genders, etc.

If this generation bothers you so much, do something about it.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> If you're trying to tell me that you didn't push a kid over when you were a toddler you're most likely lying
> Also didn't a 12 year old on this thread *push* (physically hurt) a child over because they said 'gay'?
> 'Gay' is an 'insult' because of the previous generations discrimination. THIS generation is legalizing gay marriage and becoming more accepting towards people of all races, sexualities, genders, etc.
> 
> If this generation bothers you so much, do something about it.



*I didn't push him over just because he said gay, I did it because they were constantly picking on me based on stereotypes.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> If you're trying to tell me that you didn't push a kid over when you were a toddler you're most likely lying
> Also didn't a 12 year old on this thread *push* (physically hurt) a child over because they said 'gay'?
> 'Gay' is an 'insult' because of the previous generations discrimination. THIS generation is legalizing gay marriage and becoming more accepting towards people of all races,
> Sexualities, genders, etc.
> ...


And where do you think the children learned the word 'gay' from and used it as an insult?
We are becoming more accepting towards all people, but do you really think the younger generation supports that?
And no. Children these days do not only push. My 7 year-old brother was bullied and hurt by his classmates.
They stabbed him with a sharp pencil three times. One on the shoulder, one on the hip, and one on the leg.
And what did the parents of the bullies do? They made their sons act innocent. 
If I could change the way this generation is, I would. But that's out of my power.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> If this generation bothers you so much, do something about it.




*Who do you think Kildor is, Obama?*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I didn't push him over just because he said gay, I did it because they were constantly picking on me based on stereotypes.*


Yet you pushed him over
According to kildor22, children mentioned on this thread have physically hurt others
I suppose he was referring to you?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I didn't push him over just because he said gay, I did it because they were constantly picking on me based on stereotypes.*


Yet you pushed him over
According to kildor22, children mentioned on this thread have physically hurt others
I suppose he was referring to you?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *Who do you think Kildor is, Obama?*



Does that mean he can't do anything about it?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Yet you pushed him over
> According to kildor22, children mentioned on this thread have physically hurt others
> I suppose he was referring to you?



*The kid was a 12 year old male. I'm pretty sure he wasn't hurt otherwise I wouldn't have just left.

I gave him a slight push, I did not murder him? I wasn't trying to harm him, just teach him a lesson. Who knows, maybe now he knows better than to use the term gay and stereotypically judge others.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Yet you pushed him over
> According to kildor22, children mentioned on this thread have physically hurt others
> I suppose he was referring to you?
> 
> ...



Do you really think I can change millions of children's ways? It's the parents of the children's mission.
Even Obama wouldn't be able to do it. 
I was referring to other younger children. The younger generation does not only mean young children. 
Teenagers  count aswell. Don't even get me started on some of them.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> And where do you think the children learned the word 'gay' from and used it as an insult?
> We are becoming more accepting towards all people, but do you really think the younger generation supports that?
> And no. Children these days do not only push. My 7 year-old brother was bullied and hurt by his classmates.
> They stabbed him with a sharp pencil three times. One on the shoulder, one on the hip, and one on the leg.
> ...



Yes, I do. I think the younger generation does support that.
That's not bullying. Even so, bullying has been a problem for way longer. Waaaay longer. Realistically, bullying can't be stopped. 
Why don't you have the power?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Do you really think I can change millions of children's ways? It's the parents of the children's mission.
> Even Obama wouldn't be able to do it.



Well what's complaining going to do? Every life counts, I'm sure you have the power to educate your spoilt and corrupt generation, one is better than none, surely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *The kid was a 12 year old male. I'm pretty sure he wasn't hurt otherwise I wouldn't have just left.
> 
> I gave him a slight push, I did not murder him? I wasn't trying to harm him, just teach him a lesson. Who knows, maybe now he knows better than to use the term gay and stereotypically judge others.*


So violence is the answer?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*Rhino I can't see your posts and I think this thread has glitched.

Thank goodness.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

I swear my entire comment deleted
Mobile i stg


----------



## Javocado (Apr 22, 2014)

This kid/teen called me a f##$ing f@!gg%$ for wearing a Pokemon shirt walking in the mall other day.
It was pretty darn rude especially because the dude was a stranger. I could have easily punned off his enormous forehead but I didn't and just chuckled and walked away lol


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Rhino I can't see your posts and I think this thread has glitched.
> 
> Thank goodness.*



I can see mine perfectly


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Yes, I do. I think the younger generation does support that.
> That's not bullying. Even so, bullying has been a problem for way longer. Waaaay longer. Realistically, bullying can't be stopped.
> Why don't you have the power?
> 
> ...



Surely violence is never the answer. Bullying has been a problem for a long time, and yet it just seems to get worse.
And also, I was not complaining. I was just disappointed because the children user mentioned here.
Do you personally think you could change the world yourself? I'm at the age of twelve, and I'm pretty sure you'll do better.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> So violence is the answer?



*Some cases yes, some cases no.

I know for sure that 12 year old males are not always easily affected by slight shoves. I've seen fights at school, and most of them just end up with the other laughing. This guy was with a group of friends and a smaller child, who he was constantly shoving. Not slightly shoving, but to a full extent. So if you're trying to say that that guy did not deserve even a harmful shove, I think you must be the definition of my title.

You say to Kildor 'what is complaining going to do?', however you're here complaining on my thread anyway. *


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Surely violence is never the answer. Bullying has been a problem for a long time, and yet it just seems to get worse.
> And also, I was not complaining. I was just disappointed because the children user mentioned here.
> Do you personally think you could change the world yourself? I'm at the age of twelve, and I'm pretty sure you'll do better.


Tell that to MayorAvalon

No, I'd say it's getting better in all honesty. There's a lot more to be disappointed about.

Oh, but you are _so_ mature for your age! Also, if we are judging by age, I doubt a year difference matters.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *Some cases yes, some cases no.
> 
> I know for sure that 12 year old males are not always easily affected by slight shoves. I've seen fights at school, and most of them just end up with the other laughing. This guy was with a group of friends and a smaller child, who he was constantly shoving. Not slightly shoving, but to a full extent. So if you're trying to say that that guy did not deserve even a harmful shove, I think you must be the definition of my title.
> 
> You say to Kildor 'what is complaining going to do?', however you're here complaining on my thread anyway. *


Surely that would have been nice to include in your post, because I think those reasons are more justifable than pushing him for bim using 'gay'.

True, but I'm not bothered about toddlers knocking down your sandcastles or whatever.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Tell that to MayorAvalon
> 
> No, I'd say it's getting better in all honesty. There's a lot more to be disappointed about.
> 
> Oh, but you are _so_ mature for your age! Also, if we are judging by age, I doubt a year difference matters.



In your eyes, yes. It is getting better. But in my eyes, no. And yes, a year difference doesn't matter.
But here you are, complaining in this thread about how I "complain."


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

I dom't see how I'm an annoying rude kid for judging you for saying he didn't deserve to be pushed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> In your eyes, yes. It is getting better. But in my eyes, no. And yes, a year difference doesn't matter.
> But here you are, complaining in this thread about how I "complain."



Well how isn't it getting better? Elaborate.
Well this thread is for complaining about annoying, rude kids.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Surely that would have been nice to include in your post, because I think those reasons are more justifable than pushing him for bim using 'gay'.



*In my eyes it is just as wrong as physically abusing that little kid. Gay is a sexuality, not a name to call someone you dislike. 

Now before I snap my fingers in a Z formation, I will politely point something else out.

If you think this thread is stupid as you clearly have indicated in your posts, why are you joining in? *


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I dom't see how I'm an annoying rude kid for judging you for saying he didn't deserve to be pushed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Hm? Didn't I already state? My brother got stabbed by the bullies at the age of 7. Do you even know how traumatised he was by that? Now everytime someone raises a hand at him or someone takes out a knife he gets scared and cries, because he was deeply traumatised .
So you might think that it is getting better due to your experience, but not for me. And how was I an "annoying, rude kid?"
Are you saying you're any better than I? Hah. The irony.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *In my eyes it is just as wrong as physically abusing that little kid. Gay is a sexuality, not a name to call someone you dislike.
> 
> Now before I snap my fingers in a Z formation, I will politely point something else out.
> 
> If you think this thread is stupid as you clearly have indicated in your posts, why are you joining in? *



He disliked you? I wonder why.

'Indicated'. I don't think it's stupid. I think you're stupid however, as well as a few others.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well this thread is for complaining about annoying, rude kids.






			
				RhinoK said:
			
		

> I think you're stupid however, as well as a few others



*Oh lord the irony it's spilling everywhere pls oh my I'm burning the chemicals of irony everywhere.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> He disliked you? I wonder why.
> 
> 'Indicated'. I don't think it's stupid. I think you're stupid however, as well as a few others.



Wow. We're actually on topic. Complaining about "annoying, rude kids."
I find your irony *amusing.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Hm? Didn't I already state? My brother got stabbed by the bullies at the age of 7. Do you even know how traumatised he was by that? Now everytime someone raises a hand at him or someone takes out a knife he gets scared and cries, because he was deeply traumatised .
> So you might think that it is getting better due to your experience, but not for me. And how was I an "annoying, rude kid?"
> Are you saying you're any better than I? Hah. The irony.



Well you didn't say that, did you? Much like how I didn't say you're better than 'I'. Clearly you're the saviour of this generation that'll correct the corrupt society we live in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Wow. We're actually on topic. Complaining about "annoying, rude kids."
> I find your irony *amusing.*


It's as amusing as the hypocrisy


----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2014)

Kildor4nanny. No but seriously. Complaining is all that we can do. It is not our job to raise other peoples kids, the parents should be capable of that.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well you didn't say that, did you? Much like how I didn't say you're better than 'I'. Clearly you're the saviour of this generation that'll correct the corrupt society we live in.



I never stated I could. Give it time. And you said it yourself. It's a corrupt society we live in.
Are you saying you're alright with that? Instead of asking me to do the job, why not you do it too as well?
You won't change anything just by saying sarcastic remarks.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Kildor4nanny. No but seriously. Complaining is all that we can do. It is not our job to raise other peoples kids, the parents should be capable of that.



So it's the parents fault? So why blame this generation?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Clearly you're the saviour of this generation that'll correct the corrupt society we live in.



*I'm actually 110% sure that's what you were saying he was like 10 minutes ago lol xD

I said 'who do you think Kildor is, Obama?'
To which you replied 'Why, does that mean he can't change it?'*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I never stated I could. Give it time. And you said it yourself. It's a corrupt society we live in.
> Are you saying you're alright with that? Instead of asking me to do the job, why not you do it too as well?
> You won't change anything just by saying sarcastic remarks.


Said with sarcasm.

Maybe because I don't think there's anything wrong, you're the one with no faith in humanity.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *I'm actually 110% sure that's what you were saying he was like 10 minutes ago lol xD
> 
> I said 'who do you think Kildor is, Obama?'
> To which you replied 'Why, does that mean he can't change it?'*


Lol xD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> So it's the parents fault? So why blame this generation?



Not only the parent's fault mate. And as I stated, teen agers count as well.  If you actually have the right mind to 
Be a decent person, then you don't need a parent's help. I'm at the age of twelve and I know what is right and what is not.
There are parents who love their child alot, but thr child refuses to listen.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Maybe because I don't think there's anything wrong, you're the one with no faith in humanity.



*Maybe because you don't think anything is wrong, you can come trash the thread, and we'll all believe that your opinion matters more than anyone else's.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Not only the parent's fault mate. And as I stated, teen agers count as well.  If you actually have the right mind to
> Be a decent person, then you don't need a parent's help. I'm at the age of twelve and I know what is right and what is not.
> There are parents who love their child alot, but thr child refuses to listen.



We all know you're 12


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Said with sarcasm.
> 
> Maybe because I don't think there's anything wrong, you're the one with no faith in humanity.
> 
> ...


I didn't say I had 0 faith in humanity. I said you had no faith in humanity whatsoever, because your reply was,
"Ugh." Maybe reading the last few pages would help?

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> We all know you're 12



Yes. And your point?


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Maybe because you don't think anything is wrong, you can come trash the thread, and we'll all believe that your opinion matters more than anyone else's.*



There's something wrong with some of the people complaining


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> There's something wrong with some of the people complaining



Because their opinions conflict with yours? That's pretty BS.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I didn't say I had 0 faith in humanity. I said you had no faith in humanity whatsoever, because your reply was,
> "Ugh." Maybe reading the last few pages would help?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



You're 'indicating' (hm) you have none. 
Well you don't need to say you're 12 when we all know you're 12

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Because their opinions conflict with yours? That's pretty BS.



Yeah, thanks for saying what I wasn't thinking. My opinion is that you and MayorAvalon are being pretty hypocritical, to say the least.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 22, 2014)

This thread was made to complain n vent about crappy encounters with kids. Dont come here if you have nothing to complain or vent about. Btw the difference  between being 12-13 years old is nonexistent.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*Literally Rhino can you just leave because it doesn't seem to have registered in your mind that Kildor and I are merely people with opinions that you cannot handle. You have started a huge dramatic drama over this and I honestly don't care for what you have to say and I'm sure Kildor has the same to say.

If you do not like this thread, or me and Kildor in general, please make like a tree and leave.

Now bye bye, good day, so long, farewell, nice to see you.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> This thread was made to complain n vent about crappy encounters with kids. Dont come here if you have nothing to complain or vent about. Btw the difference  between being 12-13 years old is nonexistent.


Well, I came here, encountered some crappy kids, and yeah...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> You're 'indicating' (hm) you have none.
> Well you don't need to say you're 12 when we all know you're 12


That's an assumption, which is wrong. I never said I had no faith.
You did not contribute to this thread whatsoever, instead you complained hoe the user's complaints are wrong.
Mind telling us your point in one whole ppst?


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 22, 2014)

Yep all the time. I just tend to ignore the little brats.
Kids seem to love staring at me too o.o 
I just stare at them back until they look away not creepy!
An 8 year old told me he would rip my hair out recently though ._.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Literally Rhino can you just leave because it doesn't seem to have registered in your mind that Kildor and I are merely people with opinions that you cannot handle. You have started a huge dramatic drama over this and I honestly don't care for what you have to say and I'm sure Kildor has the same to say.
> 
> If you do not like this thread, or me and Kildor in general, please make like a tree and leave.
> 
> Now bye bye, good day, so long, farewell, nice to see you.*



no


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well, I came here, encountered some crappy kids, and yeah...



Oh my god. The irony.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> no



*Well, someone seems to be enjoying mine and Kildor's presence! *


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> That's an assumption, which is wrong. I never said I had no faith.
> You did not contribute to this thread whatsoever, instead you complained hoe the user's complaints are wrong.
> Mind telling us your point in one whole ppst?


To kill some time.

I only disagree with you and MayorAvalon to be honest.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Oh my god. The irony.



*I just cleared up the irony chemicals and rhino spouted them out again.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Well, someone seems to be enjoying mine and Kildor's presence! *



Hospital gets boring. I get to waste some time while wasting your precious time, which could be spent encountering children


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> To kill some time.
> 
> I only disagree with you and MayorAvalon to be honest.



*Well I'm pretty sure most of us are all saying the same things.

These are called opinions hun, and if you cannot face ours, or anyone's, perhaps this thread and forum isn't the place for you *


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Oh my god. The irony.


Im nOt a kid!!!!!! iMMM MATUREeeeaeewEEEEEEEee!!!


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Im nOt a kid!!!!!! iMMM MATUREeeeaeewEEEEEEEee!!!



I can see that ^^


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Well I'm pretty sure most of us are all saying the same things.
> 
> These are called opinions hun, and if you cannot face ours, or anyone's, perhaps this thread and forum isn't the place for you *


Well I don't think you should judge a generation due to some outliers, that's a pretty crappy opinion.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> To kill some time.
> 
> I only disagree with you and MayorAvalon to be honest.



What do you disagree with? Let's sort this out in a formal way. You actually never posted anything about why you disagree with us. You just stated uselesspoints that did not contribute to your main point. I'm also here to kill sometime, mainly because I'm waiting for your ironic replies, or waiting for your main point. No matter how much you disaggree with an opinion, you should keep it to yourself. That's the #1 rule to not start a flamewar.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> I can see that ^^


/sarcasm


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well I don't think you should judge a generation due to some outliers, that's a pretty crappy opinion.



*That post just proved my entire point, ty <3
My crappy opinion is one that you are unable to face. I understand yours entirely, woopeedoo, but it's your rude tude I don't get.

Now please, I'm sure there are plenty more threads for viewing.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> What do you disagree with? Let's sort this out in a formal way. You actually never posted anything about why you disagree with us. You just stated uselesspoints that did not contribute to your main point. I'm also here to kill sometime, mainly because I'm waiting for your ironic replies, or waiting for your main point. No matter how much you disaggree with an opinion, you should keep it to yourself. That's the #1 rule to not start a flamewar.


I disagree with the way you act. How you think that you're the only redeeming quality of this generation. That you're entitled to judge children. That you're superior.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *That post just proved my entire point, ty <3
> My crappy opinion is one that you are unable to face. I understand yours entirely, woopeedoo, but it's your rude tude I don't get.
> 
> Now please, I'm sure there are plenty more threads for viewing.*



I'm unable to face?


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> That you're entitled to judge children.



*That's the point of this thread, love, and if you do not like it, you can leave.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I disagree with the way you act. How you think that you're the only redeeming quality of this generation. That you're entitled to judge children. That you're superior.


I never said I was. Nor did I say I would save this generation. Do you really think I said ALL OF THE CHILDREN in this generation are horrible? No.
I actually disagree with alot of things you say, mainly because you don't understand what the person actually meant. 
I also admit to have done some wrong things, but I'm complaining about those horrible ones that really are horrible.
You seriously need to re-read all of the posts.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I never said I was. Nor did I say I would save this generation. Do you really think I said ALL OF THE CHILDREN in this generation are horrible? No.
> I actually disagree with alot of things you say, mainly because you don't understand what the person actually meant.
> I also admit to have done some wrong things, but I'm complaining about those horrible ones that really are horrible.
> You seriously need to re-read all of the posts.



Children using gay as an insult is horrible? I'm not saying it isn't, but it makes me curious to how what you've done is 'bad'.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You disagree with a lot, so therefore you agree to some extent on some.


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

-eats popcorn-


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> -eats popcorn-



Is it salted much like kildor's and MayorAvalon's tears?


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> -eats popcorn-



this!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> , but it makes me curious to how what you've done is 'bad'.



*You seem slightly in war with yourself.
*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Children using gay as an insult is horrible? I'm not saying it isn't, but it makes me curious to how what you've done is 'bad'.



Using "gay" as an insult is bad, if not horrible. I have been in fights before when I was young, but mainly because they kept bullying me. This guy just asked me to fight with him in the soccer field. But after that, we became best friends and he actually became a betterbperson. He didn't hurt anyone anymore.  So you already stated your point, mind leaving this thread? You're in the hospital, so it won't do good for your health. I suggest you rest.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *You seem slightly in war with yourself.
> *



Elaborate


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Is it salted much like kildor's and MayorAvalon's tears?



Fail troll is fail. No butthurt was reached. Try again lel.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Using "gay" as an insult is bad, if not horrible. I have been in fights before when I was young, but maibly because they kept bullying me. This guy just asked me to fight with him in the soccer field. But after that, we became best friends and he actually became a betterbperson. He didn't hurt anyone anymore.  So you already stated your point, mind leaving this thread? You're in the hospital, so it won't do good for your health. I suggest you rest.



12 hours sleep and I'm chairbound, you'll find I'm well rested.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Elaborate



*Point 1: Avalon and Kildor are so hypocritical omg

Point 2: I don't see what you've done is bad, Kildor.

Point 3: SALTY POPCORN YAAAY*

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> 12 hours sleep and I'm chairbound, you'll find I'm well rested.


*
Can you make it 24 hours a day and not 12 pls*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Fail troll is fail. No butthurt was reached. Try again lel.



'Lel' this is why you fell victim to le troll


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Is it salted much like kildor's and MayorAvalon's tears?


lmao yeah but it could use some butter tbh


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Point 1: Avalon and Kildor are so hypocritical omg
> 
> Point 2: I don't see what you've done is bad, Kildor.
> 
> ...



Are u implying i kms

- - - Post Merge - - -



yosugay said:


> lmao yeah but it could use some butter tbh



Fekk'n children are greedy


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> lmao yeah but it could use some butter tbh



It's laughable how RhinoK thinks he's a troll. I'm just staying here in bed waiting for his pointless replies. XD


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> 'Lel' this is why you fell victim to le troll



*People like you are the exact reason why I was going to leave last month.
Go and take more pictures of the doctor's or something.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> It's laughable how RhinoK thinks he's a troll. I'm just staying here in bed waiting for his pointless replies. XD



You just called me a troll??? Is le troll not ironic enough for you???


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> It's laughable how RhinoK thinks he's a troll. I'm just staying here in bed waiting for his pointless replies. XD


Why is this directed at me im just eatin my popcorn


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> lmao yeah but it could use some butter tbh



*Not butter because the popcorn will be as slippy as Rhino's points *


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *People like you are the exact reason why I was going to leave last month.
> Go and take more pictures of the doctor's or something.*



Did ur irony chemicals spill everywhere
Lmao u just basically implied i should kms maybe yiy should fly away

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *Not butter because the popcorn will be as slippy as Rhino's points *



Fail troll is fail lel


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> You just called me a troll??? Is le troll not ironic enough for you???



I actually reported you for starting a flame war. I hope you had fun.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I actually reported you for starting a flame war. I hope you had fun.



Oh u really can't bypass the filter like on acc lol
But yeah idgaf it was worth it tbh


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *Not butter because the popcorn will be as slippy as Rhino's points *


My popcorn will always have butter no one can change this


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Did ur irony chemicals spill everywhere



*Not yet, thanks for asking.*




			
				RhinoK said:
			
		

> Fail troll is fail lel



*Wait, they just spilled everywhere ooops.
*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> My popcorn will always have butter no one can change this



MayorAvalon will change this
But can kildor22 change this generation?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *Not yet, thanks for asking.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was quoting Kildor22 tbh lel


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> My popcorn will always have butter no one can change this



Yosugay, can I have some? I actually am drinking a can of mountain dew right now.
Also Rhino, I saw your post before you edited it. 

"S[/b]hit"


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't you need to be thirteen to joing these forums anyway??

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Yosugay, can I have some? I actually am drinking a can of mountain dew right now.
> Also Rhino, I saw your post before you edited it.
> 
> "S[/b]hit"



Ya
I was hoping it'd work like on ACC
But no you can't bypass the filter


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Don't you need to be thirteen to joing these forums anyway??



They don't discriminate by age. Our youngest member here is nine. I'm turning thirteen this year. 
What matters is that you're not an annoying little brat, which you are.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> They don't discriminate by age. Our youngest member here is nine. I'm turning thirteen this year.
> What matters is that you're not an annoying little brat, which you are.



I'm not an annoying little brat, but I am
Truly beautiful; I am a contradiction

Yeah but isn't 13 the legal age?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*



			Can you make it 24 hours a day and not 12 pls
		
Click to expand...

*
Are we just ignoring this


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> MayorAvalon will change this
> But can kildor22 change this generation?


that sounds like a great movie trailer


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

yosugay said:


> that sounds like a great movie trailer


This is a great movie trailer


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I'm not an annoying little brat, but I am
> Truly beautiful; I am a contradiction
> 
> Yeah but isn't 13 the legal age?


This isn't Facebook. This is a forum. And Nintendo is a child-friendly company, their games are for all ages. The forums are not here to actually start a flame war and troll(which you are doing) that's why the mods and admins are here to monitor it for our safety and to have a fun environment.
You're no better than the kids that were mentioned in this thread.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*@Kildor:

I saw one of those kids from my first post yesterday. They recognised me and actually apologised for how they treated my brother. It was nice to see that they were actually nice kids. I also apologised for overreacting.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This isn't Facebook. This is a forum. And Nintendo is a child-friendly company, their games are for all ages. The forums are not here to actually start a flame war and troll(which you are doing) that's why the mods and admins are here to monitor it for our safety and to have a fun environment.
> You're no better than the kids that were mentioned in this thread.



To join ACC you must be thirteen unless you pay. COPPA lmao
Ugh the fact you use the term troll just makes me want to sleep 24 hours a day
Well I mentioned you and MayorAvalon and you're just little kids so ya


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> To join ACC you must be thirteen unless you pay. COPPA lmao
> Ugh the fact you use the term troll just makes me want to sleep 24 hours a day
> Well I mentioned you and MayorAvalon and you're just little kids so ya


And you're a little kid as well. You're a thirteen year old looking for someone to troll.
That's ACC,not TBT. It's just there to earn money.
I bet you play CoD so ya


----------



## Farobi (Apr 22, 2014)

Karla and dongers will find a lot of inspiration in this thread


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Karla and dongers will find a lot of inspiration in this thread



*I really feel this thread needs one of those pictures that they draw <3 *


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> And you're a little kid as well. You're a thirteen year old looking for someone to troll.
> I bet you play CoD so ya



Did ur irony sensor not sense anythign
No ysee im not like kids my age cuz i play nintendo and dont go partyinnn


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I really feel this thread needs one of those pictures that they draw <3 *



Yes. This thread is pretty funny, especially RhinoK's irony.


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Yes. This thread is pretty funny, especially RhinoK's irony.



I'm just feuling your irony fetish
I'd comment on how you yourself is being ironic and how You're misusing the word irony, but I'm more ironic than rain on a wedding day


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> but I'm more ironic than rain on a wedding day



*You're about as annoying as that ^u^

Look seriously Kildor we should just go. I'm just going to leave because I don't have time for such stupidity. I'm pretty sure there's a Dora the explorer thread somewhere that we can chat to more mature people in.*


----------



## Kildor (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> I'm just feuling your irony fetish
> I'd comment on how you yourself is being ironic and how You're misusing the word irony, but I'm more ironic than rain on a wedding day


i?ro?ny1ˈīrənē,ˈiərnē/noun 
the expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.
I guess it was pretty worth it. We gained enough evidence to support my report against you.
I'm going to leave as well. I can't handle too much stupidity


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *You're about as annoying as that ^u^
> 
> Look seriously Kildor we should just go. I'm just going to leave because I don't have time for such stupidity. I'm pretty sure there's a Dora the explorer thread somewhere that we can chat to more mature people in.*



Nice metaphor, Augustus Water would applaud you.
Wherever you go don't tell someone to Kill themselves again okay xox


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Nice metaphor, Augustus Water would applaud you.
> Wherever you go don't tell someone to Kill themselves again okay xox



*I never asked you to kill yourself ?
*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> i?ro?ny1ˈīrənē,ˈiərnē/noun
> the expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.
> I guess it was pretty worth it. We gained enough evidence to support my report against you.
> I'm going to leave as well. I can't handle too much stupidity


Oh wow you really are mature for your age
What isn't mature is telling someone to kill themselves because they don't think that they should complain about children online

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *I never asked you to kill yourself ?
> *



You asked me to sleep for 24 hours a day, not 12


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> You asked me to sleep for 24 hours a day, not 12



*I was pretty much asking you to shut your trap but either way, thanks for remembering <3*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

Regardless, while I may suffer consequences, I highly doubt you'll leave unharmed.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Regardless, while I may suffer consequences, I highly doubt you'll leave unharmed.



*But you said violence isn't the answer ? *


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I was pretty much asking you to shut your trap but either way, thanks for remembering <3*



Well it's easy to shut your trap when you're dead, isn't it?


----------



## Farobi (Apr 22, 2014)

Mafia never gets as intense as this.


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Well it's easy to shut your trap when you're dead, isn't it?



*It's easier if you left the thread <3*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *But you said violence isn't the answer ? *



Yes I did
But I don't see what violence has to do with what I said?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> *It's easier if you left the thread <3*



Maybe I'll just leave life like you told me to </3


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*But seriously, I'm just going to be the bigger person and leave, instead of carrying out this flame war I didn't ask for anyway.*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *But seriously, I'm just going to be the bigger person and leave, instead of carrying out this flame war I didn't ask for anyway.*



I didn't ask to be told to kill myself woopz


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*Seems to have calmed down. Phew.

Anyway, these kids just walked by and spat on our front porch :c*


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 22, 2014)

Where did they go can I high 5 them


----------



## cIementine (Apr 22, 2014)

*Reported 

Thank you for commenting again, your contribution is much appreciated.*


----------



## Caius (Apr 22, 2014)

Everyone involved in the fight has received a warning. EVERYONE. Do NOT pm me about it.


----------

